# Anti-Whiteness Among Progressives, Liberals and Leftists



## RichardMongler (Jan 17, 2021)

Why are western progressives and left-wingers so fiercely anti-White? Whether they're basic bitch liberals who like Bill Maher or The Young Turks or revolutionary leftists who listen to Punk music or Chapo Trap House, both camps are united in their shared contempt for White people. Casual hostility towards even Whiteness itself, much less White people, is extremely common in progressive and leftist discussion spaces. Just look how leftists sneer using the word "White boy" or other such demeaning language only to backpedal when challenged by claiming such terms only refer to "White right-wingers". Tim Wise is especially guilty of this. This is far more common among left-leaning progressives and social liberals (ie: the limousine liberals / gauche caviar) which people like him or Jane Elliott belong to, but the revolutionary left has picked up on these attitudes as well via their anti-imperialism. 

It's especially telling among the revolutionary left because they seem less invested in implementing socialism and much more invested in eliminating White political power. This is a stark contrast from the past when leftists used to complain that too many Americans fixate on race relations rather than class struggle.  On the other hand, there are those who see race and class as inseparably tied hence the entire theory of intersectionality. There's also the political philosophy of Maoist Third Worldism that states the revolution will come at the hands of the world's poorest and most disenfranchised which precludes everyone in the industrialized world.

It seems the revolutionary leftists who see race as inseparably tied to class struggle won that debate because it appears every relevant leftist in North America assumes White political power and their demographic existence are obstacles to achieving socialism that can only be overcome by disenfranchising, marginalizing and diminishing White ethnic groups by any means necessary in a managed decline. Any White person is identical to the Pied Noir, Haitian French or Ulstermen, all permanent reactionary settler classes that cannot be rehabilitated unless destroyed. The left's hostility to the nuclear family is greatly contextualized when the family is viewed as an extension of Whiteness. The radical left presumes members of White ethnic groups are just the material basis for reaction rather than broad communities of family and loved ones. Thus, Whites are a threat to be neutralized. Everything that comes from leftist cooperation with neoliberal capital is based off the belief that White's very existence is a problem to be solved.

Theodore Kaczynski makes a very interesting case for the psychology of leftism that's quite riveting, and part of it does explain why leftists behave as they do. They're all very conscious of their social standing and want to be accepted for the sake of clout, but as thoughtful as his premise is, I refuse to believe anti-White attitudes have anything to do with self-loathing or feelings of inferiority. People who tend to hate themselves are self-destructive and ultimately dangers to themselves before anyone else. These same self-described radical leftists could be confused liberals who have some sort of misguided kinship with revolutionary leftists as part of their telescopic charity or this could be the closest they can get towards having a real emotion by investing in the revolution as a pet project. This could also be cynical exploitation of social turmoil and betting on one side, hoping that they would be spared the proletariats' collective wrath and be allowed to exist in their society. The reasons are as numerous the individuals themselves, but what matters more is how is all translates into political action, and the acceptance of anti-White attitudes by the left strongly suggests tacit support for anti-Whiteness. 

So tell me. Why do you think leftists wanna kill Whitey so much?


----------



## A Useless Fish (Jan 17, 2021)

RichardMongler said:


> So tell me. Why do you think leftists wanna kill Whitey so much?



Envy.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jan 17, 2021)

Because whitey has proven to be an exceptionally safe target/scapegoat and it would be extraordinarily convenient for a number of people to have white people reduced to an utterly irrelevant minority underclass


----------



## Tootsie Bear (Jan 17, 2021)

I can't speak for colored people, but I always found white leftists, and no, they're not Jewish, to feel both guilty and confused about being white. For example look at the aftermath of the George Floyd's death and how every top book seller list was about anti-racism. However, when anti-racism is a thin line where only whites are racists and any toe out of line will destroy someones life before anyone can contests; the white women in the media calling the police of black men is a good example.

 It's a messed up system but it's what the left has created.  A SJW Frankenstein Monster.


----------



## Odnovo (Jan 17, 2021)

What I find to be odd is how most of the anti-white sentiment that I have personally encountered comes from other white people. Most of the non-whites that I have met were simply "along for the ride".


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jan 17, 2021)

Odnovo said:


> What I find to be odd is how most of the anti-white sentiment that I have personally encountered comes from other white people. Most of the non-whites that I have met were simply "along for the ride".


I wouldn't expect non-whites to NOT try and capitalize on something that could benefit them in some fashion, but it's always interesting to me how these guilty whites think this will benefit them in any fashion.  If you think displaying contrition (for what exactly?) is what is going to keep the wolves at bay, boy do I have news for you.  I think it's more likely that these guilty whites are being led to believe that whites are absolutely fucked if they don't start groveling and scraping before their "betters" or whatever, and they for some reason also believe that appealing to their "betters" good natures and penchant for mercy will see them spared from whatever they were told would happen.


----------



## oldTireWater (Jan 17, 2021)

There are plenty of smug progressives on this very site. Maybe one will answer.


----------



## TitusOvid (Jan 17, 2021)

They see how everything done towards social justice in the last 40 years has failed to improve the state of the general black community in the West and since they can't hold blacks to account for that because its racist to suggest that they are in any way responsible for themselves they blame the people who are the most successful i. e. Whites. If you steadfastly believe that race is a social construct then being White is an evil identity conspiring to hold back blacks. Why else would there be disparity between them and blacks if everyone is born equal?


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Jan 17, 2021)

oldTireWater said:


> There are plenty of smug progressives on this very site. Maybe one will answer.


Fine.  Why do I hate whitey?: I don't.


----------



## Pokemonquistador2 (Jan 17, 2021)

White guilt today is what Indulgences were back in the middle ages. A permission slip to be greedy and sinful as long as you make the correct bona fides to the Religion of the Day. Back in the middle ages, a nobleman could buy his way out of Hell via buying an Indulgence, that is, donating a large amount of money or land to the Church.  The idea was that the good the noble did by giving to the Church would offset the evil the noble did by murdering a rival, sleeping with his friends' wives, or whatever sin he was seeking absolution for. White Guilt and the call for Reparations is what the white aristocratic class of the modern US do when they want to be absolved of the sin of being rich, greedy bastards who fuck over the Working Class with their economic/corporate policies and rope blacks into the Inner City Welfare Plantation/For Profit Prison System.  There's also all that land they own that their ancestors took from the Indians way long ago and which they don't want to give back.  The beauty of White Guilt is that Neoliberals and RINOS don't have to give back any of the wealth they hustled, they just have to look really sorry, virtue signal, throw open the doors of the country to let in brown immigrants, and direct government tax money to Dem Programs. 

A lot of black people who support White Guilt are, as stated, "going along for the ride." Why not? It's not like you're going to make Drug Dealer or Politician money through honest work in this day and age anyhow...

A lot of poorer white folks who support White Guilt are soycunts like MovieBob who think that parroting Elitest opinions will net them asspats and pussy. A lot of them genuinely loathe themselves like white, neckbearded Uncle Ruckuses. And a lot of them just picked this shit up in colleges where brainwashing white kids into hating their culture and ancestry is common practice.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jan 17, 2021)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> Fine.  Why do I hate whitey?: I don't.


Do I hear internalized racism? I think I hear internalized racism.  Get with the program, BIPOC, whitey needs to go.


----------



## The Last Stand (Jan 17, 2021)

White people cannot handle criticism. And they like to feel superior to others, themselves included.


----------



## A Cardboard Box (Jan 17, 2021)

The American public school system as well as American culture in general, and therefore most of the West, teaches in moral and ethical absolutes instead of realism and the world around us. Everyone is a Saturday morning superhero and they have to fight the corresponding cartoon villain. There is no nuance or pragmatism, there is no realpolitik. Racism is bad, the people people that perpetrate it are evil, literally Pontius Pilate tier fucking divinely evil, and white people are the ones that did it, so we must destroy them. If you are white and you don't sign on, you are part of the problem and deserve the same date. If you aren't a hero, you're a villain, in this black and white cartoon world. 

This is why they know virtually nothing of the world outside the US, and don't understand most of the world anyway. For instance, try explaining to them the sectarian government of Lebanon where muslims and christians have certain government positions that will always be held by one group or the other, according to their constitution. Same with Bosnia and their rotating presidency between the Serb, Croat, and Bosniak ethnicities. They literally cannot fathom that type of government or why it would exist, so they just ignore it. It is impossible to explain historicity behind these things, or even things here. "No I'm not responsible for slavery, my family were Irish indentured servants owned by an English family in the 17th century." You can't say that because they hate history, and when you cite it they will tell you the historians themselves are racist and therefore cannot be trusted. The only thing we have to rely on is ourselves and our impeccable moral standards.

There's no nuance, there's no room for understanding. After all, aren't good things worth fighting for? Why would we compromise with racists? If the system is racist why don't we destroy it? Why would we reform a racist system? Reforming a racist system just makes something that's very racist a little less racist. Better to just destroy it and build a new one. 

This is what they believe, because we are in a cartoon world. You can see this with the incessant virtue signaling in congress. Even those retards fall for it. Notice "the squad" and other frankly childish things our reps do. These people legitimately believe that our republic is under attack by racists and militants and the world is ending because of climate change and this is the most important period and human history and they are STILL PRETENDING TO BE SATURDAY MORNING SUPERHEROS. Think about that. Imagine FDR and Churchill and CDG referred to themselves as "the crew" and made films of them high fiving and talking about how "we're gonna fucking school these Nazi pukes, because we're the fucking crew, bros!"

Tl;dr: clown world.


----------



## Klaptrap (Jan 17, 2021)

It comes from many sources.
Part is that the supposed experts in race relations are all working from varying degrees of adherence to the same framework. Progressives trust perceived academic consensus more than Catholics trust the Pope. "Whiteness" itself is an academically accepted negative. Think "climate change." Except, where climate change can perceivably be falsified, the racism baked into western society cannot. It's all fairly easy to accept, given America's original sins of slavery and colonization + apparent success of whites. So we're working off "whiteness" as (w/e the current academic word is for) evil. It's important for me to state that this "whiteness" is defined completely separately from actual white people, it's "just" the systems of behavior they learn and propagate. Problem! The human brain does not perceive and associate by academic definition. So what is the obvious conclusion when whiteness is evil, and cannot be seen? Attack the symbols of whiteness. Which is? White skin! So their brains see whiteness and subconsiously associate it with evil. They attack out of the very same subconsious racial attitudes that would be seen as precursors to oppressive action if held against any other group.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jan 17, 2021)

DiddyKongMain1989 said:


> It comes from many sources.
> Part is that the supposed experts in race relations are all working from varying degrees of adherence to the same framework. Progressives trust perceived academic consensus more than Catholics trust the Pope. "Whiteness" itself is an academically accepted negative. Think "climate change." Except, where climate change can perceivably be falsified, the racism baked into western society cannot. It's all fairly easy to accept, given America's original sins of slavery and colonization + apparent success of whites. So we're working off "whiteness" as (w/e the current academic word is for) evil. It's important for me to state that this "whiteness" is defined completely separately from actual white people, it's "just" the systems of behavior they learn and propagate. Problem! The human brain does not perceive and associate by academic definition. So what is the obvious conclusion when whiteness is evil, and cannot be seen? Attack the symbols of whiteness. Which is? White skin! So their brains see whiteness and subconsiously associate it with evil. They attack out of the very same subconsious racial attitudes that would be seen as precursors to oppressive action if held against any other group.


Man I'd call that a pretty well engineered system right there, if you think this is all a happy/unhappy accident boy howdy you're likely gonna get to see some really happy accidents over the next decade


----------



## TitusOvid (Jan 17, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> White people cannot handle criticism. And they like to feel superior to others, themselves included.


This too. Racial identity is too big of a tent to feel superior in. Being part of the few good members of a damned race - there you go.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jan 17, 2021)

"fuck you, dad! fuck you, mom! I'm better than both of you!"


----------



## Kosher Dill (Jan 17, 2021)

I think anti-whiteness is just a natural consequence of the white liberal's search for meaning. If you're a leftist with the desire to be "heroic", really the only option open to you is joining up with some social justice movement. Overblown rhetoric to the contrary, there really are no more Nazis to fight or valiant resistance movements to join. And finding meaning by seeking out traditional forms of authority, such as in family life, business, or government, has been devalued across the board but particularly in the eyes of the left.

So you've got to join up with a social justice movement if you don't want that white-knight armor to sit around collecting dust. But if you're a middle-class white in America, you're probably already getting a pretty good helping of justice. You can tinker at the margins with various policies relating to civil liberties if you want, but if you need that rush of _heroism_, that feeling of mounting the barricades, you're going to have to take up the cause of some marginalized group, which in America is likely to be nonwhite.

But then, particularly in this post-colonial world, the question will immediately arise: "Who asked YOU to take up the white man's burden? Who asked for another white savior?" And so far, the answer to that challenge with the most staying power seems to be "Fair enough, but _I'm_ not like them".


----------



## Fagnacious D (Jan 17, 2021)

Anti-Whiteness may actually end up actually creating actual white supremacists (rather than /pol/ shitposters and proud boy posers).
The 80/90s anti-drug PSAs ended up creating more drugs users rather than preventing them:


----------



## ColtWalker1847 (Jan 17, 2021)

Don't take "whiteness" too literally. This is the word-swap version of purple-haired feminists ranting about "patriarchy". They don't mean men exactly. They mean men being in government and having jobs and shit and using it to oppress women. Because of course they would. They're *men*.

Well, same thing here. To the intersectional left-wing anti-racist "white" is a system maaaaaaaan. Their big unseen mystical bad guy who brings all the pain and suffering in the world. Tearing it down means tearing down societal systems, like capitalism and police who they see as oppressive, not destroying white people. Well, sometimes.

This all comes from a fundamentally adversarial worldview. One side versus the other, the oppressed and the oppressor, that are in a perpetual state of war for dominance over each other. If their side "wins" then they realign and continue the fight. This, in their fucked up view, will eventually lead to an equitable society. That it will still be at war with itself just now over really minor shit is lost to them.

That this all sounds really Marxist with the class struggle of the proletariat and the bourgeoise, you're right. It's the same thing just with identity rather than class.


----------



## Sperghetti (Jan 17, 2021)

I’ve always felt that in many cases, “white” is just a stand-in for any number of groups that are the real target of their ire. If you read between the lines, you can tell that depending on the topic, they’re _actually_ griping about either rural blue-collar conservatives, middle-class suburbanites, yuppies, or even just “normies” in general. Sure, all these groups might be majority white, but how often is anybody _really_ targeting both rural blue-collar workers and yuppies with the same argument?

I think the more casual, Reddit-tier types who's main political motivation is "fuck you, dad" latch onto this sort of anti-whiteness because it’s a way to signal to the intersectional, academic types that they support and agree with them, and a way to signal their enlightenment to each other.


----------



## The Curmudgeon (Jan 17, 2021)

Pokemonquistador2 said:


> White guilt today is what Indulgences were back in the middle ages. A permission slip to be greedy and sinful as long as you make the correct bona fides to the Religion of the Day. Back in the middle ages, a nobleman could buy his way out of Hell via buying an Indulgence, that is, donating a large amount of money or land to the Church.  The idea was that the good the noble did by giving to the Church would offset the evil the noble did by murdering a rival, sleeping with his friends' wives, or whatever sin he was seeking absolution for. White Guilt and the call for Reparations is what the white aristocratic class of the modern US do when they want to be absolved of the sin of being rich, greedy bastards who fuck over the Working Class with their economic/corporate policies and rope blacks into the Inner City Welfare Plantation/For Profit Prison System.  There's also all that land they own that their ancestors took from the Indians way long ago and which they don't want to give back.  The beauty of White Guilt is that Neoliberals and RINOS don't have to give back any of the wealth they hustled, they just have to look really sorry, virtue signal, throw open the doors of the country to let in brown immigrants, and direct government tax money to Dem Programs.
> 
> A lot of black people who support White Guilt are, as stated, "going along for the ride." Why not? It's not like you're going to make Drug Dealer or Politician money through honest work in this day and age anyhow...
> 
> A lot of poorer white folks who support White Guilt are soycunts like MovieBob who think that parroting Elitest opinions will net them asspats and pussy. A lot of them genuinely loathe themselves like white, neckbearded Uncle Ruckuses. And a lot of them just picked this shit up in colleges where brainwashing white kids into hating their culture and ancestry is common practice.


Exactly. White guilt is basically the white American left's version of original sin. You can never really atone for it though. According to white guilt, you must always grovel to non-whites and let them humiliate, take advantage of, and hurt you no matter what. Because you were born white, you must live the rest of your life feeling bad about existing in the first place. The only "ethical" consideration of white guilt is whether non-whites are happy or not. How they're happy is never an issue.

I've admitted this before, but I used to be afflicted with white guilt so I know this shit from experience. I'm embarrassed, because looking back I see that white guilt is neither a constructive nor  positive force. No one benefits from it because it's the lowest common denominator. It's both haunting and horrifying to me to see that white guilt is more prominent than ever. Seeing a whole chunk of society collectively throwing itself under the bus is like watching a nightmare unfold.

Long story short, I snapped out of it for a variety of reasons: negative personal experiences, current events, and learning more about world history. It's possible to find unbiased sources of historical information if you look hard enough. I know you guys already know that though!


----------



## Maratus volans (Jan 17, 2021)

Explicit anti-whiteness has its roots in Postcolonial Theory, which was reacting to the White Man's Burden and the myths of European superiority that justified the European colonial project. 

Certainly, "bringing the light of civilization to the barbarians" has been a constant trope of empire expansion throughout history and throughout the world, but I think Europeans' faith in it was shattered by the savagery and destruction of the two World Wars.  It's hard to maintain the illusion that your people and civilization are inherently superior to the lesser peoples you've conquered when your own continent has been ravaged by the pointless but efficient mass killing of World War I trench warfare or the city-leveling aerial bombardment of World War II.

I think, following that, the appetite to hold onto colonies as a prestige project, for national glory, evaporated.  The White Man's Burden soured from, "civilizing force" to, "paying penance for our sins."  Every empire in history has committed atrocities against conquered peoples or barbarian tribes, but as far as we know this anti-whiteness is unique because European self-confidence was so thoroughly broken by the wars, and making amends for those atrocities might have felt like a way to heal from the senseless industrial killing of the first half of the twentieth century.  Add in the nihilism of post-modernism (itself a reaction to the mythos-busting of the wars), and you get the foundations for the anti-whiteness we have today.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Jan 17, 2021)

Freebirth Toad said:


> Do I hear internalized racism? I think I hear internalized racism.  Get with the program, BIPOC, whitey needs to go.


Yes, yes, parroting the most pants-on-head retarded views of radicals back at people on the other side of the aisle _is_ fun, isn't it.  How's the hunt for Tom Hanks's secret child-kidnapping tunnels going, BTW?


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jan 17, 2021)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> Yes, yes, parroting the most pants-on-head retarded views of radicals back at people on the other side of the aisle _is_ fun, isn't it.  How's the hunt for Tom Hanks's secret child-kidnapping tunnels going, BTW?


Fantastic.  We found one, but strangely enough it goes to a place called Bearmeat's.


----------



## Romper Stomper (Jan 23, 2021)

I don't hate whitey and I'm probably one of the most fanatical commies on the site. Most of that anti-white shit you think the left spouts (and they do do it) is massively signal boosted by virtue of being on the internet. 99 percent of leftists you would talk too offline are very much focused on class struggle first. Deconstructing whiteness is just liberal white guilt bullshit, and I can promise you liberals get the bullet too.


----------



## Drag-on Knight 91873 (Jan 23, 2021)

SuudsuAddict said:


> Exactly. White guilt is basically the white American left's version of original sin. You can never really atone for it though. According to white guilt, you must always grovel to non-whites and let them humiliate, take advantage of, and hurt you no matter what. Because you were born white, you must live the rest of your life feeling bad about existing in the first place. The only "ethical" consideration of white guilt is whether non-whites are happy or not. How they're happy is never an issue.
> 
> I've admitted this before, but I used to be afflicted with white guilt so I know this shit from experience. I'm embarrassed, because looking back I see that white guilt is neither a constructive nor  positive force. No one benefits from it because it's the lowest common denominator. It's both haunting and horrifying to me to see that white guilt is more prominent than ever. Seeing a whole chunk of society collectively throwing itself under the bus is like watching a nightmare unfold.
> 
> Long story short, I snapped out of it for a variety of reasons: negative personal experiences, current events, and learning more about world history. It's possible to find unbiased sources of historical information if you look hard enough. I know you guys already know that though!


Even aliens are driven to insanity from white guilt.


----------



## Donker (Jan 25, 2021)

As an actual leftist who has been among leftist activist circles for decades. I can tell you exactly what it comes from.
Upper middle class kids learning that they're upper middle class kids built on wealth from exploitation and Imperialism and then because they aren't really Marxists and view things through the lens of liberal moralism and Neoliberal individualism over Marxist materialism, they start questioning "Am I a bad person?" and to basically "prove" they're good, they must rid their "original sin" of being white through self flagellation and being an "ally" to minority groups in the most cringy ways possible. This is why they also start taking on Black mannerisms and often start acting like cringe sassy soul sistas and wiggers, they are cleansing their "sin" of being white.
You also have to understand, there is a massive industry behind this. "Diversity training" is a $8 billion industry a year in the US alone, has lots of connections to groups like the Democrats and Liberal professional activists and they're making fucktonnes of money. When you got dragged by your boss into a stupid ass mandatory diversity training sesh, that most likely white woman that was telling you how racist you were, was probably making like a few grand for just 1 and a 1/2 hours work.

I have so many cringy stories of trust fund kiddie woketards on the left I've dealt with, with their straight-up bigotry against white people while seemingly thinking they're sassy black ladies.

As a Marxist, I literally own MIC stocks, Stocks in Tobacco, stocks in Fossil Fuels, Renewables and shit all over the place. Am I a bad person? Who gives a shit, I live in Capitalism and I need $$$. Moralism has nothing to do with a materialist approach and why should I give a shit about morality in a system I have no control over?
As the first chapter of the Communist manifesto states:


> _The bourgeoisie, wherever it has got the upper hand, has put an end to all feudal, patriarchal, idyllic relations. It has pitilessly torn asunder the motley feudal ties that bound man to his “natural superiors”, and has left remaining no other nexus between man and man than naked self-interest, than callous “cash payment”. It has drowned the most heavenly ecstasies of religious fervour, of chivalrous enthusiasm, of philistine sentimentalism, in the icy water of egotistical calculation.
> ...The bourgeoisie has disclosed how it came to pass that the brutal display of vigour in the Middle Ages, which reactionaries so much admire, found its fitting complement in the most slothful indolence. It has been the first to show what man’s activity can bring about. It has accomplished wonders far surpassing Egyptian pyramids, Roman aqueducts, and Gothic cathedrals; it has conducted expeditions that put in the shade all former Exoduses of nations and crusades.
> ...The bourgeoisie, by the rapid improvement of all instruments of production, by the immensely facilitated means of communication, draws all, even the most barbarian, nations into civilisation. The cheap prices of commodities are the heavy artillery with which it batters down all Chinese walls, with which it forces the barbarians’ intensely obstinate hatred of foreigners to capitulate. It compels all nations, on pain of extinction, to adopt the bourgeois mode of production; it compels them to introduce what it calls civilisation into their midst, i.e., to become bourgeois themselves. In one word, it creates a world after its own image.
> 
> The bourgeoisie has subjected the country to the rule of the towns. It has created enormous cities, has greatly increased the urban population as compared with the rural, and has thus rescued a considerable part of the population from the idiocy of rural life._


Do these people think the guy that wrote this would be "awww sad am I a bad person for growing up from petty nobility?". No of course not. Liberalism has rotted the minds of the left and they only Larp as Marxists due to cool aesthetics just like far rightoids larp the Wehrmacht.


----------



## StraightShooter2 (Jan 25, 2021)

Race baiting sells to stupid people, "white" is a nonsense term invented for US Census bureau purposes - not an actual culture or heritage (e.x. English, Irish, German, French, Italian, Spanish, Swedish, etc). "Black" falls short for similar reasons - an African-American person isn't the same as a Ghanaian, Nigerian, and so forth.


----------



## NeroRisotto (Jan 25, 2021)

Like how Black people biggest threat are other Blacks, White people biggest threat are other Whites. 

Albeit in different ways of course.


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Jan 25, 2021)

Lots of good answers here, but if I had to shorten the answers, I'd say it comes down to two major things:

True believers have a white savior hero complex, and bashing white people while worshipping "POC" makes them feel like heroes, plus, as someone else said, like they're getting back at mom and dad or whichever other white people in their lives they've got issues with. They rarely ever expect to have to make personal sacrifices themselves, and if they do, they expect to be able to trade those sacrifices for more than their worth in asspats and recognition for being a good ally. Many of them are also rich kids, so they genuinely believe that anti-white sentiment is harmless because they think that every white person has a life just as privileged and resilient as theirs.

Then there are the manipulators. People who know that the anti-white binary they're pushing is at the very least an oversimplification, if not outright bullshit, but don't care. They gain profit, and most importantly, _power_ from this narrative. Majority white countries are currently still the most wealthy and powerful countries in the world. Majority white countries also tend to have some form of representative government, which means that in theory you can't fuck over the majority in these countries too hard or they'll take political action to stop it. If you want to loot and plunder them without limit, how do you overcome this? Brainwash as much of the population as possible into thinking that acting _against_ the majority racial demographic's social and economic interests is not only harmless, but an _active good_. 

Hence "dismantling white privilege" and "deconstructing whiteness." The manipulators aren't really "leftists" in the traditional sense, but since leftism is the politics of the inferiority complex, it's the natural political movement for them to seize control of to accomplish their goals.


----------



## Mr_Sam_Bones (Jan 25, 2021)

Why do liberals hate whitey so much? Because it's profitable to our international  corporate hegemony, by undermining rights, standards of living, homogeneity and trust they fill their pockets, it's why the poor are getting poorer and why more and more people feel the need to lock their door when their grandparents didn't and its why unions are trashed. For someone to take these actions that are clearly detrimental against another one must feel like the one who is hurt deserved it, had it coming, or were necessary in order to maximize happiness/enact justice for some perceived wrong, to hurt someone you must hold him in contempt first, otherwise your mammalian, social brain won't let you sleep at night, unless you're some kind of psycho.


----------



## Tootsie Bear (Jan 25, 2021)

Forget about left or right. Forget about political ideology or their views on the economy. The elephant in room is that people today are very narcissistic and with social media prevalent, it's very easy for modern leftists to want to be seen as anti-racists, supporters of LGBT rights and all that clap-trap. Because it fuels their narcissism, and, well, it's politically correct. You wouldn't be on the other end where you become public enemy #1 in a witch hunt that will ruin your life. So pick your poison!


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jan 26, 2021)

RichardMongler said:


> Why do you think leftists wanna kill Whitey so much



Because social justice and feminism are masks for communism, communism is a mask for bolshevism and bolshevism is a mask for judaism.

Jews hate the alamek. Alemekites are an ancient enemy to jews. Some have identified germans as alemekites, some have identified whites as such.

Of course there is tiers of initiation and esotericism to that. Let's look at the art sponsored by rothschilds.














Hmm it's hard to discern any intention or meaning from this, isn't it?

Okay so that's some of the diversion from those at the very top, who fund much of the anti-white propaganda in art and media.

What about a rank and file jew? They might be religious, they might be atheistic. But the chance that they don't have a deep fear of whites based on the holocaust is virtually 0.

They are offered free trips to israel and free trips from israel to the vamps in poland. Is there such a thing as a free lunch? Or is this the perfect opportunity to enforce ingroup prefference by convincing each other that kind blue eyed neighbours would turn on them with bloodthirst in an instant?

That is what jewish media reflects on me that whites are. Midsommar. Get out. Jolene. A serious man. Always the whites are the deepest of hippocrites, the most vicious, the most depraved. Then I have my life experiences and it's exactly the opposite.

The jews I have known were intellectually curious, interested in art and as such, initially natural friends to me. But they were also alcoholics, or sex fiends with disgusting hygiene and treating strangers poorly. Conversely white people are intitially standoffish, but almost invariably noble in their morals, trustworthy. Helpful and orderly. Sometimes a little naive about how they're viewed by others.

Making negative jokes about whites is common in left circles. It is reinforced by feminist sites, by social kustice sites, buzzfeed and such. But also in universities through gender studies, sociology.  Couple of academics  got mein kampf published by repackaging it about white toxic masculinity instead of jews.

And whenever whites want to organize the way every other group does, you'll be hit by the twin axes of "what is white?" and "nazi!"

---

For the elite, whites are on average too civicly minded to look away with corruption, that it is a constant deterrence to tyranny (though by no means immune to it). Much like colonists in the past, dividing and conquering is the goal. They do it with mass immigration and racemix propaganda.

Much like for native americans and tibetans, racemixing is a form of genocide. It's a way to eliminate a people. And also a path to control.

Tl;dr
Elite jews want to vanquish ancient enemy and control their lands
Average jews fear holocaust and lash out pre emptively
Average leftie denies the above but swallows any of the bluepills about white people


----------



## RichardMongler (Feb 19, 2021)

Interesting take I've heard elsewhere:


			
				Anonymous said:
			
		

> This self hatred is a feature of leftism, not of any race. Look up communist history mao deplored what he called "han chauvinism"
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Han_nationalism#Han_chauvinism
> 
> ...


----------



## Unyielding Stupidity (Feb 19, 2021)

Most of these White progressives deep down don't actually hate white people. If this was Nazi Germany, most of them would be bootlicking fascists, purely because that's the ideology the state apparatus supported at the time. I guarantee that if this elite-supported wave of anti-Whiteness dies down, they'll go back to being run-of-the-mill left-wing or center-left voters.


----------



## Penis Drager (Feb 19, 2021)

White people are alright. I'd have sex with them.


----------

